# مواضيع الفضاء و الاقمار الصناعيه



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

*راقب الاقمار الصناعيه ... بنفسك !*​ 

*كيف تعمل مركبات الفضاء .... (In English )*​ 

*موقع رائع لرصد رادار مطارات جنوب المانيا و سويسرا*​ 
*السادة مشرفين الطيران واعضاء المنتدى الكريم*​ 

*المادة المظلمة*

*شوف بيتك بالقمر الصناعى*​ 
*استخدام نظام تحديد الموقع كتقنية لتحديد المعلومان*​ 
*تجربة جديدة لـ «ناسا» بعد كارثة «كولمبيا»*​ 
*فكره نظام Gps*​ 
*أنتبه يبدوا أن زمن الأطباق الطائره قد أقترب*​ 
*آفاق علوم الطبيعية*

صور من التلسكوب هابل .

شبح كولومبيا يهدد أتلانتيس... 

محاضرات فلكيه ممتعه باللغه العربيه منقوله عن الجمعيه الكونيه السوريه​ 

​


----------

